# Itchy Bum driving me nuts.



## janinec

Dear Midwives - I think you do a great service here !

I am 9 weeks currently, and on the cyglogest pessaries twice a day, so for what seems like ages now  I am permantly damp down below as the pessaries are leaky (yeuk)

This seems to be taking it toll now, I have got like a sore sweat rash and a REALLY itchy bum which is driving me nuts !

I had a look at itchy bum creams in boots but they say dont use in pregnancy  - Any advice greatly appreciated xx


----------



## oink

Hi,

can I ask 'how' you use the pessaries?

There are many threads on here discussing the best way to 'use' the.

I personally used the 'back door' for the very reasons you have described. It took a lot of bravery as it isn't something that seemed right to me, but it got rid of the leakage and therefore the leaking

Hope that helps, give it a go

Take care x


----------



## janinec

Hi there - Many thanks for response !
How do I use them ?
Well first thing in the morning i insert it vaginally as far as i can and then go and have a lie down for about ten minutes to reduce the leak, then the second dose i do last thing at night.
I was particularly advised by the ACU to use them vaginally so i dont think i can use them bum wise - and to be honest my bum is the sorest bit down there so i feel a bit hesitant to go that route !
I think the soreness is because my skin is never getting a chance to be dry because of the ever present but slight pessary leak - do you think a barrier cream like vaseline would help ? or sudocreme ? just to protect the skin from the damp ? Sudocreme has essential oil  - lavender in it, is that ok to use in pregnancy ??
Again, many thanks xxxxx


----------



## oink

I would check with your clinic as all of the problems you describe would go if you use them rectally and you wouldn't have to lie down after, as the muscles wouldn't let it out.

Check in the 'search' for the cyclogest pessaries, there are many 'hilarious' discussions about how to use them

Take care x


----------



## janinec

Dear Midwife, 
the itch in my groin area developed into a rash and that spread until i am itchy everywhere apart from face, saw GP who said it was an allergy rash probably due to the cyclogest.
I spoke to the fertility clinic who advised me to cut them down to just one at night, but overnight the rash and itchiness has been quite bad, unable to sleep with it, feels like skin is on fire.
I am now expecting them to say i gotto come off the cyclogest - at 8 post embryro transfer is there the risk that coming off them may trigger miscarriage ? 
Thank You


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm afraid it's not something that we deal with as midwives, you would probably get more advice on this on the peer to peer support, as there are lots of people who have had loads of experience with this.

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## janinec

Many thanks for getting back to me xx


----------

